# Anyone not want a touchscreen?



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm getting really excited about the rumors of the k4.  I have a k2 and really wanted to upgrade to the k3, but held back.  Now my k2 has a little crack and I think it is time to upgrade, but I'm hoping that they have a non-touchscreen version.  I already have an IPAD and I hate using the touchscreen.  I prefer to use my computer.  Anyone else not want a touchscreen?


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone remember if you could still buy K2's for a short time when the k3 came out?  If the k4 is touchscreen only, then I definitely want to buy a k3.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I doubt you'd have a hard time getting a K3 after K4 is for sale, especially if it has a touch screen.  I'd probably upgrade for touch.  I like touch.  When I got my K3, sold my K1.  Buyer was very happy with it.  Still in excellent condition with an Oberon cover at a good price.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm on the fence.  I don't really care for touch screens, but I would like a smaller Kindle.  Which would, of course, be possible with a touch screen.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a touch screen on my iphone and am cleaning it all the time and have thought about switching to a Droid to have a regular keyboard.  

I may change my mind later but at this point I have no interest in a touchscreen kindle.  I can't imagine a smaller size either.  I think it would be hard to hold.  I am quite happy with the K3!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have any desire for a touchscreen, but if I needed to replace my K3 and touchscreen were the only option, I would get used to it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't have any desire for a touch screen.  Personally don't seen any need for it.


----------



## wiccanhot (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to a kindle with a touchscreen.  I was really impressed by the Nook Simple Touch but don't want to switch to B&N.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't like the idea, but I've never really used one.  It's something new and different that I don't really see the point of, but once I got used to it I probably wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I sort of like touch screens. If a new Kindle came out that had one, I'd get it. If it didn’t, then I might not go for a new one.

Mike


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

beckyj20 said:


> Does anyone remember if you could still buy K2's for a short time when the k3 came out? If the k4 is touchscreen only, then I definitely want to buy a k3.


Yes the K2 was available for awhile after the K3 came out especially at stores like Target because they did not get their K3s for a month or two after launch.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

After a year I finally got a tiny scratch on the front of my Kindle. I've been putting up with it because I knew I'd upgrade to the Kindle 4 as soon as it came out. So whether it does or doesn't have a touchscreen -- I'm buying one, just to get rid of that scratch!

Although having said that, I _am_ hoping Amazon includes a touchscreen. Think about how you select a book on your Kindle's home page. It's _nudge, nudge, nudge, nudge, nudge, nudge, nudge, select!_

It'd be so much easier to just point...


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't want a touchscreen for my new Kindle. I like the buttons so I can read one-handed.


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

When I got my first touch-screen phone, I thought it was the coolest thing I'd ever owned.

Now, though, I'm not all that impressed by it. I know some people have no problems with their touch-screen devices but I and other people I know have had glitches with it. It's kind of frustrating when your screen doesn't respond.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I'd rather have buttons.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, the Nook Simple Touch still has page turn buttons so I'm sure the K4 will probably have them too. It's nice to have options. When I use my Nook I often use the page buttons instead of the swipe because the buttons are where I'm holding the device. 

The touch screen is nice in terms of highlighting, dictionary look up, and general navigation.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd vote yes for touch screen, I don't love they keyboard and I'm used to using a touch screen on my phone. I have quite frequently tried to use the touch screen my Kindle does NOT have..... I don't want a backlit screen though, I couldn't read on my computer for nearly as many hours as I can on my Kindle. So if touch comes with color, I'll say no. If touch comes with black and grey like we have, I'll say yes please! I haven't bought a tablet of any sort for that reason, I have a laptop at home and at work, I don't really want another bright device. I love that my Kindle is so easy to read. No headaches after hours of reading. Oh, my imaginary touch screen, e-ink, non-backlit Kindle needs to have collections with in collections, and the TTS still needs to work and maybe a bit better please. Page turn buttons no swiping, that seems like it would take longer and require more hand moving.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Brodys Mom said:


> I don't want a touchscreen for my new Kindle. I like the buttons so I can read one-handed.


We dont know yet...just because it has a touch-screen doesnt mean it wont have some buttons too.

I have devices with both Apple and Android touch-screens...I love them both. I wont mind a TS Kindle.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I wouldn't really mind as long as it also has page turn buttons. Sometimes, in the winter, I like to snuggle under the blanket so only my nose and eyes peek out. I try and wrap the blanket around so that my hand still gets covered. With the touch screen I couldn't do this. My hand would freeze and tick me off.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't think of too many things that are worse than fingerprints on a screen.

My Samsung Epic Android smartphone with the shinny screen is terrible to look at when I get into an area where there is a brighter light source, and outside in the sunlight that's all I see.

While it may be very intuitive to use a touch screen, I won't be unhappy if that feature doesn't show up on future Kindles.

Gene


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hate touch screens.  They are so grubby.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Brodys Mom said:


> I don't want a touchscreen for my new Kindle. I like the buttons so I can read one-handed.


The Nook Touch still has side buttons (on both sides I think) so you can still turn pages one-handed with either hand. It's possible Kindle will do the same. If they don't, I won't be getting it for that very reason but if they do, I'd be eager to check it out.

Fingerprints don't bother me - a quick swipe with a microfiber cloth does the trick and anyway, I've touched my current Kindle screen and you can't see the fingerprints unless you angle it a certain way and catch the light just right on it. I don't know if the touch screen will be the same but I'm going to at least give it a shot. A touch screen would certainly make highlighting, looking up words, and navigating the book in general much easier.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

No desire for a touchscreen. If I wanted one I would have bought a tablet. My DXG is perfect for reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, for those concerned about fingerprints or the screen getting grubby, I agree that's an issue with glossy backlit screens.  (I'm constantly wiping my phone and tablet and I don't use them all that much! ) But, having tried the nook touch at a B&N, I was pleasantly surprised.  I held the thing up and tilted it all ways and couldn't see any smudges after having played with it for a few minutes.  Responsiveness was also great.  And there did not seem to be any degradation in screen contrast.  

Again, this was just my perception. . . but I was prepared to NOT like the touch screen at all, and I found I really didn't mind it.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

I took my Sony Pocket 300 to BB to compare with the newest Sony Pocket 350 with touch-screen.
My old one was MUCH cleaner, sharper, and easier to read.
Kindle may (?) do better, but at this point I'd never go to a touch without directly comparing the screens.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I have an admitted hatred for touch screens.  I'd never buy anything with one, phone, Kindle, Computer, etc.  If Kindle goes touchscreen I won't by another one if it's my only option.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Hate touch screens. They are so grubby.


If the K4 touch screen is anything like the new nook and kobo then the screen itself doesn't change. Their touch tech has nothing to do with the screen. There are infrared sensors built into the bezel so they can keep the screen the same, anti-glare and fingerprint resistant.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> I'd vote yes for touch screen, I don't love they keyboard and I'm used to using a touch screen on my phone. I have quite frequently tried to use the touch screen my Kindle does NOT have..... I don't want a backlit screen though, I couldn't read on my computer for nearly as many hours as I can on my Kindle. So if touch comes with color, I'll say no. If touch comes with black and grey like we have, I'll say yes please! I haven't bought a tablet of any sort for that reason, I have a laptop at home and at work, I don't really want another bright device. I love that my Kindle is so easy to read. No headaches after hours of reading. Oh, my imaginary touch screen, e-ink, non-backlit Kindle needs to have collections with in collections, and the TTS still needs to work and maybe a bit better please. Page turn buttons no swiping, that seems like it would take longer and require more hand moving.


Whidbeyislandgirl, I've done the same thing with my Kindle, having come to it from an iPhone. I agree with other responders that a touch screen would come in handy for lookups and navigation. page turn is unnecessary.

MainlandPugetSoundGirl


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

<anyone not want a touchscreen>
yes

<anyone want a touchscreen>
no

<no-one want a touch screen>
yes



I'm also one who hates the grubby, used-pie/hamburger fingerprints often seen spread over any touchscreen


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am not a touchscreen person.  I have an iPod Touch and an iPad, and those gadgets plus other touchscreen gadgets never registers my touch almost 85% of the time.  I don't know why because even after getting it sort of recalibrate, it still has issues.  Something wrong with my fingers?  When I was looking to purchase a new phone, everything was pretty much a touchscreen.  So I went with the buttons, a plain old Blackberry Bold 9780 with a ready keyboard and toggle button that I can use like a mouse.  

So I rather keep my Kindle the same.  Not to mention I don't want to be holding it or something and the page turns or screen changes by accident.  Had that issue with my iPad running the Kindle app more than I'd like.

Tris


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I really like touch screens, but I doubt that would be enough to get me to upgrade from a K3.  Only things it's really good for on a dedicated reader are looking up words in the dictionary (quicker than scrolling a cursor to the world), navigating the menus, and being able to just tap the screen anywhere on the sides to turn pages rather than having to keep a thumb near one of the two page forward buttons.  Highlight as well I suppose, but I never do that on my Kindle.

Those are useful function IMO, but not enough for me to upgrade if one comes out.  I'll stick with my K3 and iPad and keep waiting for these Mirasol type screens so I can eventually get a tablet that can do LCD and an e-ink like mode for reading.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> I'm also one who hates the grubby, used-pie/hamburger fingerprints often seen spread over any touchscreen


Again, the screen would not change since the tech will probably be the infrared sensors in the bezel. The Kindle screen is really good against glare and fingerprints (just rubbed my fingers all over it and I can hardly notice any prints) and would not need to change due to the infrared tech that would probably be used.

Also, I think a big plus of adding a touch screen that has not really been touch on is how Amazon could re-vamp the UI to take advantage of the touch screen tech. The current UI is getting a bit dated (IMO) and a touchscreen would give them a perfect opportunity to update it and improve upon what they have done so far.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Got the iPod Touch when it first came out.  Kept it a day and a half and gave it to my daughter.  Touch screens are just not my thing, even tho they may be easy to clean.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like Touch Screens for many things, but not for a reader.  Don't want one!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

The original Nook turned me off because of the bottom touch screen.  Going between touch and button-clicks, back and forth, my (little) brain got mixed up and I just didn't like it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

No desire for a touchscreen at all.........


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

No touchy-feely screen for me, please


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I'd be worried about the screen getting dirty, finger prints and smugs.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Not interested in touch screen, I like the buttons. I hope the rumors are true that the K4 will be released in both touch and non.


----------



## Jancie (Jun 30, 2011)

A touchscreen does not interest me either.  Just doesn't feel "right" to be touching a nice, clean screen.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No desire for a touchscreen here either. Hate 'em.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Casper Parks said:


> I'd be worried about the screen getting dirty, finger prints and smugs.


I have both an iPod Touch and an iPad, and I don't have to clean the screen any more often than I do the K3.

Maybe I have dry fingers. 

Mike


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

A touch screen would drive me crazy. I already accidentally turn pages as I'm walking around the house with my Kindle. A touch screen would be frustrating.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Me, me, me!  I don't want a touchscreen.  I have a new touchscreen phone and I hate it.  I have big hands and long, acrylic nails.  My fingers are always hitting the wrong icon on the touchscreen and I need to use the keyboard to type messages (using my nails).  Tapping the tip of my nail on the touchscreen doesn't work!  I don't want a touchscreen Kindle!


----------



## Gina Sartucci (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a DX and that suits me fine.  As long as it doesn't croak I'm quite happy to continue with it.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the touch screens.  I'm having a lot of trouble getting used to the buttons on my K3.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was against a touch screen reader until I played with the newest ones (the new Sonys and the Nook Simple Touch) - now my "dream" K4 would be the same size overall as the K3, but with a 7" touch screen instead of the current 6" screen. It'd be lovely if, this time around, they didn't change the size of the overall device so we could keep using our same covers! I'm dreaming, I know..... 

And for the record - smart phones & tablets have shiny touch screens that are black when they aren't on (hence the fingerprint issues) - eInk touch screens are like the screens on our current Kindles so fingerprints are *much* less of an issue. I don't see the fingerprints on my iPhone or iPad when I'm using them - it's when they're off that I see fingerprints. (And when my grandkids have been using them I can *feel* the fingerprints - it's horrifying sometimes! )

As far as availability of the K3 after the K4 comes out - you can get refurbs now for $99 and I'm sure they'll be available for a while. But of course the rumor was that there'd be a touchscreen version of the K4 AND an improved keyboarded version that'd be less expensive. Maybe that rumor's right.


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

I like the touch screen of my iPad, but hate the constant grimy looking screen. (and that is with clean washed hands) I have a screen protector on my iPad but not on my kindle. My kindles screen is pristine and I never have to clean it. I think I prefer the buttons for my ereader, as the fingerprints were what annoyed me reading on my iPad.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Brodys Mom said:


> I don't want a touchscreen for my new Kindle. I like the buttons so I can read one-handed.


Agreed. I don't want to have to use two hands to read. Heck, if I wanted to use both hands I could read a DTB!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

JetJammer said:


> Agreed. I don't want to have to use two hands to read. Heck, if I wanted to use both hands I could read a DTB!


Again, the Nook Touch still has side buttons so if Amazon are smart, they'll follow this precedent.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

I just missed out on one of those $99 HP Touchpads today.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

No touchscreens at all here.  I just could not stand all the finger prints, etc, (assuming the screen would have them).  No thanks, I like just my buttons!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Sharon Red said:


> No touchscreens at all here. I just could not stand all the finger prints, etc, (assuming the screen would have them). No thanks, I like just my buttons!


I could not agree more. Yuck.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Meemo said:


> But of course the rumor was that there'd be a touchscreen version of the K4 AND an improved keyboarded version that'd be less expensive.


I do hope that Amazon will be offering two Kindle models-one with touchscreen and the other without. _Many_ people do not like touchscreens, so offering both would be a smart move. Also, if they are able to offer a low-price model ($100 or less), many more people will be going Kindle!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

leearco said:


> I just missed out on one of those $99 HP Touchpads today.


Probably not a big loss considering the customer support you'd get. Although it would've been tempting at that price just for grins.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Like others have said, I hope that if they do release a touch screen Kindle, it still has the buttons for page turning. Nonetheless, I want the touch screen. I have a Droid 3 phone with the pull out keyboard, and I never use it. I always use the on screen keyboard. I do like having the option for both, so I hope that's what Amazon does with the Kindle.

C'mon...make that announcement, Amazon! Please??


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

No interest in a touchscreen either. I have the K3 and love it. I have an iPhone and I love it but the fingerprints on the screen make me crazy.   

What I like about the K3 is that to turn the page the buttons are right where I hold the K3. With a touch screen I'm assuming you'd have to swipe the screen to turn the page. Not a big deal I know but I'm meh about it.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm actually MUCH more excited for Amazon to announce library lending is AVAILABLE.  lol


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

JetJammer said:


> Agreed. I don't want to have to use two hands to read. Heck, if I wanted to use both hands I could read a DTB!


Not sure why you think it takes 2 hands to use a touchscreen, unless you mean one holding the device and one using the screen? I have to say most times I need to use 2 with my Kindle. Not always, but I hold it in several different ways over long periods of time.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I do hope that Amazon will be offering two Kindle models-one with touchscreen and the other without. _Many_ people do not like touchscreens, so offering both would be a smart move. Also, if they are able to offer a low-price model ($100 or less), many more people will be going Kindle!


I agree that it would be a smart move - while some folks are basing their opinion of a touch screen on an eInk reader based on the touch screen of LCD tablets and phones and that's a faulty comparison, other folks have a need for a keyboard. And I agree with those who've said they're sure they'd keep the page turn buttons (and they'd probably keep them on the side where they've always been) - both Sony and the Nook have touch screens that you can swipe or tap to change the page, but there are also buttons for page turns as well.

Having both a keyboard version and a touch version wold be another way to set them apart from the competitors, especially if they could get the price for the keyboard model under $100. I'll refine my dream - a 6" model with keyboard that's under $100, a 7" model with touchscreen, same size frame for both so that the same covers would work for both. I think the 7" screen is the only thing that could tempt me away from my "new" (to me - I bought it used) K3 and its gorgeous red Paisley Oberon and red lighted cover.


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't.

I want e-ink, which is not possible with a touch screen.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

For those that havent tried the Android virtual keyboards...I love them! I went to buy my smartphone and insisted on a real keyboard. Then I tried their virtual keyboard....yes!

There is really neat, subtle feedback... a reverb... that you feel and that you hear. (You can also shut either or both off). The virtual keyboard also has larger keys than the real keyboards (on phones). It's easy and accurate to use. 

Then they offer Swype. You just sweep over the keys, touching on the ones you need for the words, but you dont have to pick your finger up....it's kind of like scribbling    It's really fast and pretty accurate, esp as it develops memory of your most used words. Some people like it, some dont...it takes a little getting used to but I love it.

Once you get to virtual keyboards on the 7 inch devices, they are quite large and easy to use.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ColinJ said:


> I don't.
> 
> I want e-ink, which is not possible with a touch screen.


Sure it is. That's what the current Sony and Nook models are - eInk with touch screens.


----------



## Thomas Barnes (Aug 7, 2011)

The nook has eInk with a touch screen. That's half the reason I got a kindle.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I use the dictionary feature a lot, especially with older books that use obscure words. On the Kindle, it's slow clicking down one line at a time. It would be faster with a touch screen. But if there is a market for a reader without a touch screen, then someone will be eager to fill it if Amazon were to drop it from their readers.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a huge touchscreen fan.  I like having buttons I can actually feel.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> On the Kindle, it's slow clicking down one line at a time.


You may know this already, but I thought I'd mention that you _can_ press and hold down the 5-way directional buttons to move more quickly up, down, or across the screen. You don't have to click multiple times to move from line to line or word to word. Also, if you're at the top and want to go to the bottom, you can move the cursor up, and vice versa.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Pass on the touchscreens. The few I've seen are, well... crusty looking.  

I'm in the habit now of reclining on the couch to read, one hand has the Kindle, the other hand a bowl of Cheese-its.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I would like it with a touchscreen and a button on the side...an option to use either, sort of like the option to use horizontal or vertical view.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Sure it is. That's what the current Sony and Nook models are - eInk with touch screens.


and the Kobo Touch.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Touchscreen? I don't like it...no sir. Not one bit!    
All that poking, prodding and swiping and stroking!  It's just not natural.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

RichardDR said:


> Touchscreen? I don't like it...no sir. Not one bit!
> All that poking, prodding and swiping and stroking! It's just not natural.


Unless it's in a steamy romance... then all that poking, prodding and stroking is a good thing


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

prefer no touchscreen


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a hard time with the keyboard on my DX, so would welcome the touchscreen.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharon Red said:


> No touchscreens at all here. I just could not stand all the finger prints, etc, (assuming the screen would have them). No thanks, I like just my buttons!


Totally agree. I have a Nook and love the color, but hate the fingerprints -- plus it's exhausting if you want to skim through the pages. Give me a button any day.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

HAGrant said:


> Totally agree. I have a Nook and love the color, but hate the fingerprints -- plus it's exhausting if you want to skim through the pages. Give me a button any day.


It seems like some of you are correlating touch screen tech directly with glass type screens used on the iPad, Nook Color, etc. If Amazon does make a touch screen Kindle, it will probably similar to the Nook Touch. Which means the screen itself will not have the touch screen tech, it would be infrared sensors in the bezel and the screen would probably stay the same matte type screen which is pretty good when it comes to hiding finger prints and glare.

Again, I would welcome a touch screen Kindle more for the possible enhancement to the UI then the actual touch screen. Also keep in mind that a touch screen does not necessarily mean page turn buttons will be removed. I would imagine they would keep the page turn, and if anything gets removed it's probably the keyboard and the navigation buttons. I know several people like the keyboard, but personally I almost never use it, so I would not miss it.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't really want one. Reading via the kindle app on my ipad 2 or android phone, I am easily annoyed with the screen's response. I much prefer my K3.


----------



## Lalilulelo (Aug 5, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Sure it is. That's what the current Sony and Nook models are - eInk with touch screens.


Precisely. E-ink is compatible with touch screen and would show little to no finger prints thanks to the infrared technology - no additional tactile layer over the lcd screen like on the iPad or the iPhone.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never purchased anything with a touch screen.  Love my Blackberry, love my Nano, love my Kindle.  I might consider purchasing a tablet with a touch screen, but I would never purchase an e-reader with a touch screen, and I would never read a book on a tablet.  Those shiny surfaces give me a headache.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I have an ipod touch and it's nice (it was a gift) but I'm not rushing out to buy a touch screen Kindle. I like my buttons.


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

I don't want a touch screen. You have to clean them constantly.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

vanstry said:


> I don't want a touch screen. You have to clean them constantly.


LOL

Or not. I've never found any difference in performance, clean or dirty.

I use a screen protector on my touch devices....I've found a super-clear one that is undetectable (to me). It cleans up just fine...when I bother.

My laptop (work and home) keyboards and PC keyboard get way more icky than my touch-screens. (I mean...thar's crumbs down in thar!)


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wouldn't want a touch screen, I like the Kindle the way it is! I've seen the Nook's touch screen, and it was really a pain to navigate with it, if it was anything like that it would really spoil the Kindle for me.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Probably not a big loss considering the customer support you'd get. Although it would've been tempting at that price just for grins.


I didn't think of that. Maybe I dodged a nightmare there?


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I use my Kindle to read books. That's all. I don't need touch or color.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't hate touchscreens.  I like my touchscreen phone and I enjoy my Nook Color.  However, if I'm having a straight dedicated ereader, I do not want a touchscreen.  Period.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The good news is that all the rumors have suggested that there will be both a touch screen e-ink kindle, and a cheaper non-touch screen e-ink model.  So everyone can be happy!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> The good news is that all the rumors have suggested that there will be both a touch screen e-ink kindle, and a cheaper non-touch screen e-ink model. So everyone can be happy!


If Mom is happy, everyone is happy!
Mom (my DW) says she don't want no touch screen!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> I have an admitted hatred for touch screens. I'd never buy anything with one, phone, Kindle, Computer, etc. If Kindle goes touchscreen I won't by another one if it's my only option.


That's me also. I had a Nokia "smart phone" and didn't like it. I carry my cell phones in my pocket and when I would take it out to make a call, I had to clear stuff so that I could use it. I'm the kind that likes stuff simple on the basis that there's less to go wrong. I have a K2 and do not plan to upgrade as long as it works and I can still get books for it.


----------



## David D Sharp (Aug 25, 2011)

It's funny, on my first use of the Kindle I was swiping the screen to try and turn the page. In fact I know quite a few people who've done the same thing.

However now I'm used to it I'm happy to live without a touchscreen, after the majority of the time all you're doing is turning the page. Plus I don't like touch keyboards.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

maries said:


> I have a touch screen on my iphone and am cleaning it all the time and have thought about switching to a Droid to have a regular keyboard.
> 
> I may change my mind later but at this point I have no interest in a touchscreen kindle. I can't imagine a smaller size either. I think it would be hard to hold. I am quite happy with the K3!


My feelings on the matter. I have no desire for a touchscreen. On the contrary, I am pretty sure I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

aweeadventure said:


> It's funny, on my first use of the Kindle I was swiping the screen to try and turn the page. In fact I know quite a few people who've done the same thing.


*raises hand*

took a week or so!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

patrickt said:


> I use my Kindle to read books. That's all. I don't need touch or color.


That is 100% how I feel too.


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Why have fingerprints in my books?
Nope - I do not want a Kindle touch screen! Buttons works perfectly fine for me


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

vanstry said:


> I don't want a touch screen. You have to clean them constantly.


I've had my nook ST since day one. I have not had to wipe down the screen once. Since its not an LCD screen there is no glare, and therefore fingerprints and smudging is nearly non-existent.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, finger prints are really only super noticeable on things like the iPad and smartphones due to the glossy glass screens.  The glare from light hitting that really makes them stand out.  The newer e-ink touch screens aren't nearly as bad as the surface isn't glossy to it doesn't retain or show fingerprints nearly as badly.

I get that many just have no interest in touch screens for various reasons, and that's fine.  But some should really try them out first before making specific gripes about finger prints etc., or just simply say they don't care for touch screens without knocking them for things they can't really comment on if they haven't tried the specific device/type of touch screen.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

While a touch screen is not really a deal breaker for me, it's also not something that I just need to have. Yes the screen on my iPad gets fingerprints all over it, but they're only noticeable when it's turned off. I've only played around with the Nook ST for a very short time once, but it didn't seem that bad. Plus we all know the Kindle would improve on any short comings the Nook ST suffers from. There are other things I would rather see, but a touch screen...I could take it or leave it. We'll see.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

dbeman said:


> I've had my nook ST since day one. I have not had to wipe down the screen once. Since its not an LCD screen there is no glare, and therefore fingerprints and smudging is nearly non-existent.


Ditto.


----------



## jbarr (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been using touch screen devices since the first Palm Pilot 1000 came out in 1997, and for several years not, I have been using various iPod Touch models. Having recently purchased a Kindle 3G, I can say with 100% assurance that I have absolutely no regrets. Not having to touch the screen keeps the (amazing) screen clean, and navigation is really simple. If I was doing serious Web browsing or game playing, I'd choose an iPad or a Xoom, but for what the Kindle 3G is, and what it does, I'm perfectly happy without a touch screen.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I recently purchased the Nook touch and have to admit I LOVE the touch screen.  For times when I am eating or at work and do not want to touch the screen, I can use the page turn buttons.  I really hope Amazon updates the Kindle with touch because B&Ns bookstore is just not user friendly.

And I agree with the other Nook touch owners, I never have fingerprints or a dirty screen.  It just isnt the same as the iPad with its glass screen.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I hate touch screens on anything. 

That's the main reason I bought a Kindle over a Nook. I wouldn't own an e-reader if a touchscreen was the only option. I absolutely can not stand them.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I want the e-ink touchscreen.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, finger prints are really only super noticeable on things like the iPad and smartphones due to the glossy glass screens. The glare from light hitting that really makes them stand out. The newer e-ink touch screens aren't nearly as bad as the surface isn't glossy to it doesn't retain or show fingerprints nearly as badly.
> 
> I get that many just have no interest in touch screens for various reasons, and that's fine. But some should really try them out first before making specific gripes about finger prints etc., or just simply say they don't care for touch screens without knocking them for things they can't really comment on if they haven't tried the specific device/type of touch screen.


I know...I adore the android virtual keyboards, and I was completely against them until I tried them...the reverb, the feedback mechanism...both audible and physical (or neither or both depending on your preference)....is subtle but perfectly clear. And the Apple one is about the same, altho I dont think they have Swype (which is even cooler!).


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> I get that many just have no interest in touch screens for various reasons, and that's fine. But some should really try them out first before making specific gripes about finger prints etc., or just simply say they don't care for touch screens without knocking them for things they can't really comment on if they haven't tried the specific device/type of touch screen.


This. There was a time, not too long ago, where I thought an e-reader was unnecessary and undesirable based almost purely on misinformation and erroneous preconceived notions.


----------



## shiny_cherry41 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sometimes, people rather choose gadgets that are touchscreen, and some not. When I'm in a hurry, I prefer using a non-touchscreen gadget, uhm, maybe it depends on the need and situation.

_Edited to remove link - no self promotion outside the Book Bazaar. Please read the Forum Decorum thread.

Linjeakel
Kindleboards Moderator_


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

shiny_cherry41 said:


> Sometimes, people rather choose gadgets that are touchscreen, and some not. When I'm in a hurry, I prefer using a non-touchscreen gadget, uhm, maybe it depends on the need and situation.
> 
> _Edited to remove link - no self promotion outside the Book Bazaar. Please read the Forum Decorum thread.
> 
> ...


Very true. The need and the situation drive all.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Fireheart223 said:


> I wouldn't want a touch screen, I like the Kindle the way it is! I've seen the Nook's touch screen, and it was really a pain to navigate with it, if it was anything like that it would really spoil the Kindle for me.


My thoughts exactly! The Kindle is perfect just as it is.


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

9MMare said:


> LOL
> 
> Or not. I've never found any difference in performance, clean or dirty.
> 
> ...


I don't let anyone at work touch my monitor. Finger prints are really annoying. And I really just don't like touch screens (I have big hands also). And I've used touch screens many times, I won't by an iPhone solely because it doesn't have a keyboard. And I have used the nook, a friend has one, can't stand it.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

First - I hate most touchscreens.  I even bought a Droid 2 phone because I need a keyboard.  I've tried using my friend's iPhone and original Nook without success because I have fingernails. I have a Nook Color and HATE the fingerprints (I need to keep a cloth in the cover to constantly wipe it down).

BUT - I LOVE my Sony PRS-650 and the touchscreen.  As someone mentioned, the screen of the current Sony line (and new Nook touch) are a different technology than those others are comparing it too.  It just takes the flick of a finger to turn the page.  Dust particles on the frame of my unit shows up faster on my unit than fingerprints (it's not really dusty, just stuff in the air).  Plus I like the smaller size by eliminating the keyboard - it slides into a normal sized handbag unnoticed (sometimes I forget its there).  I prefer the Amazon store but the smaller size and library books is why my Sony is my primary reader.  If Amazon comes out with a Kindle with those features, I might be compelled to switch back.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Muddypawz said:


> My thoughts exactly! The Kindle is perfect just as it is.


Another "keep it as is" vote! And I'm a big gadget person - I love bells and whistles. But... I never wanted to go the e-book route until I realized how "paperlike" and un-techy the Kindle is. Perfect mix between the old and the new. Anything more would be a turn-off.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Glynn James said:


> The only gripe I'd have with a touch screen is if it reduced the battery life, which I expect it would.
> I like only having to charge up once a month.
> But, on the same hand, a touch screen would be nice if it meant no keyboard area and a bigger screen. If they could compromise the power usage with new features I think I might be swayed.
> Of course there is also the issue of smudgy finger prints!


I don't believe touch tech will lower battery. In the case of the Nook Touch, it actually estimates battery life equal to the WiFi K3.

*"Up to 2 months with wireless off; Up to 3 weeks with wireless"*


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a difficult time typing on touch-screens.  If I have a piece of technology where its unlikely I'll need to do that, I could be open to it; however, in my experience almost everything that I can't type on isn't something I'm likely to buy.

For what that's worth?  Maybe it's the writer in me?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I posted earlier that I'd like a touch screen, and where I'd really like it is looking up a word. To be able to touch and get the definition would be nice. I do like the buttons for previous/next/home/back. For me, a combination device would be wonderful.


----------



## shiny_cherry41 (Aug 29, 2011)

I already mentioned that it doesn't matter if it touchscreen or not. It depends on your needs. But I think one of the problems of using touchscreen is the scratches.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

shiny_cherry41 said:


> I already mentioned that it doesn't matter if it touchscreen or not. It depends on your needs. But I think one of the problems of using touchscreen is the scratches.


They dont scratch any more or less than a Kindle screen, less actually...they are heavier glass.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would have voted against a touchscreen for Kindle just a few days ago.  But now I have an iphone & must say I like it.  And on the Kindle, the keyboard would be bigger than on phones, so easier to use.  After working with the iphone a good bit to get the apps & contacts set up the way I want, when I go to my Kindle I keep trying to swipe the screen.  I'd say at this point I'm neutral - don't plan to replace my K3 anytime soon, but am finding I have gotten used to the touchscreen on the smartphone more than I expected.  And since it requires only a very light touch, I don't expect the screen blurring/scratching to been the issue I'd expected.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I find fingerprints and other marks distracting on a phone. On an ebook it would be a deal breaker for me. Buttons and no touchscreen thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Simon Haynes said:


> I find fingerprints and other marks distracting on a phone. On an ebook it would be a deal breaker for me. Buttons and no touchscreen thanks!


But, again, because the eink screen is not backlit and glossy, the fingerprints really do not show up. As long as the fingers are basically clean to start, of course! I've played with the nook touch and the screen stays surprisingly screen. Plus it's designed with actual buttons for page turns as well so you don't have to touch it once your book is selected.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks - that's good to know.

There has to come a time when all these consumer devices get rolled into one, but personally I need a laptop for programming purposes and a tablet/mini netbook/etc just doesn't have the power. I use a basic mobile (cell) phone and I have my Kindle. My desktop PC is much more powerful than my laptop but then I use it most of the time.

And I still can't imagine people holding an iPad up to their ear to take a call, nor reading paperbacks on a 4" diag. LCD screen. (I used to read ebooks on my treo 650 and it's possible, but it's not the same as a full size page.)


----------

